# Bill Totten Training Video's



## Starky (Jun 25, 2003)

:?: Any RTF's viewed the almost 6 hours of video offered by Bill Totten.
Your opinion please.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I'll probably wind up with them. I usually get about everything. :evil: 

I bought his Land and Water Lining Drill tape. It wasn't expensive and I liked it. It doesn't have the finish that Youngblood Productions does to the Mike Lardy material. It does however show lining setups and handlers and dogs doing them. If you are an advanced trainer the drills aren't much different from what you are already doing (except I don't have as good a water available) A guy going for his first advanced dog would get a lot out of them. I liked his advice to a handler. 

It's like watching a normal handler being coached by very good handler at times. He talks about his expectations and he shows a few corrections. 

This is more of a homegrown type tape rather than the polish of the Lardy tapes. Much better in tape quality than the Kappes/Curtis tapes though.

Like I said I'll probably wind up with his tapes.



> This is added later after I went to Totten's site and read what he offers.
> Tape 1 is Advanced Handling terrain recognition and line management relating to marks.
> Tape 2 Advanced Handling terrain recognition and line management on blind retrievers


I know I would learn something from these tapes.


----------



## brian breuer (Jul 12, 2003)

Could you provide a website?

Thanks.

Brian


----------



## Starky (Jun 25, 2003)

http://www.nightwindtraining.com/


----------

